# Do you like math?



## bleurhg (Mar 19, 2018)

I appreciate people that like and understand math because, to me, it's the most mind-numbingly boring subject ever. I have no patience for anything having to do with numbers.


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't mind math. It's not something that I _love_, but if I need to do it, I'll do it. I have issues doing calculus, but that's related to not remembering formulas, etc.


----------



## DeenaGood (Apr 10, 2018)

Absolutely indifferent towards Math


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I do enjoy statistics, but that's pretty much the end-all for my love of math. I don't hate it, but I'm not eager to do heavy math lifting in my life.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

_Sure, I like it._ I have a few favorites. However, I am not going to sit in some math class _over a trip to the beach;_ or something. [If that is what you are asking]. I do not even like the beach much.


----------



## purpleSage (Dec 3, 2016)

“There was a footpath leading across fields to New Southgate, and I used to go there alone to watch the sunset and contemplate suicide. I did not, however, commit suicide, because I wished to know more of mathematics.” - Bertrand Russell

This quote made me feel better while I was pursuing my mathematics degree since I felt like mathematics really was the only thing keeping me alive.

These days I'm trying to wrap my head around Category Theory, it's really.. sexy


----------



## SomeOtherName (Apr 17, 2018)

I enjoy geometry and trigonometry and algebra... most of the other stuff bores me. Factoring long polynomials was one of my favourite things, too. Most graphing was also acceptable.
But Calculus for the most part, I hated. There was one unit I liked in the entire semester; I don't remember what it was, but it was really fun. I do enjoy most math, though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I am/was good up to the point where I left off. I think obviously, if you haven't done factoring in nearly 2 years, you would need a solid refresher. I am currently attempting to learn some Calculus. The real deficit I'm having isn't so much that I won't be able to grasp the new concepts, but I have lost the practice of the old concepts.

I have always had good Number Sense. I think that's actually a very useful term that I happened to learn today. It is means flexibility with numbers.

For a lot of people of you ask them to peform the multiplication of 19*9, they will go through a learned procedure from school. A person with good Number Sense would do something like complete an easier operation like 19*10 and then subtract the extra 19 as an example. This is something that could be done in one's head as opposed to straining oneself on paper. I still think most points you get in class are acquired by showing work and unfortunately some mathematically gifted people fail to do this.

Advanced math allows you do things that you would normally scratch your head over. I find that interesting.


----------



## M Plus 7 (May 19, 2018)

I generally love math, though I start to lose that when the context becomes too theoretical and loses any sense of practicality.


----------



## knitsix (Jun 21, 2018)

math is great. pure like functional programming. 
but i don't like it if i can't visualize concepts like the dual basis


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

Growing up math has always been my favorite subject in school. I’m pretty good at Statistics but find Calculus to be boring at times. I’m an Accounting Major so I do math a lot lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerserkerGambit (Jul 3, 2018)

It's amazing what you can do with math, but I hate the excess work (Algebra, Calc, etc). Love science but can barely tolerate Physics. I'd pick microbiology over physics any day.


----------



## tannin (Jun 18, 2018)

I like maths. The only thing I don't enjoy is repetitive exercises and practise. I'd rather try and understand the theory and application behind each formula and the methods of completing each question. Perhaps even play around and find one that suits me.


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh (May 24, 2018)

I like to think of Math as the language that connects all scientific fields together (maybe except for Biology but I'm no expert, I can't say for sure). If you learn how to speak it, you could learn what to translate it into depending on what you need. Overall, I find it to be quite the interesting subject but only when I discover more about it on my own. The way it's taught in school has sucked me dry with all of its repetitiveness (hence my poor grades). I'd much prefer to teach myself through selective practice than have to deal with imposed standardized tests.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, most types of math besides verbose word problems and Geometry.


----------



## CowardlyPal (Jul 9, 2018)

Sometimes I teach maths. I don’t really enjoy it though. I like when things can be argued about... maths doesn’t have a lot of nuance... to me, anyways.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Not very fond of math, myself.


----------



## SynthinkingMuse (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes and no. There are parts of math that can be annoying and tedious like solving for constants in partial fractions, using Laplace transforms, doing summations, and proofs :dry: even though proofs have occasional usefulness for checking methodology. Despite having LD (Learning Disability) issues with mental math, I managed to complete an engineering degree and find it fascinating throughout even though it was challenging at times.

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## INTPortland (Sep 4, 2017)

I was very good at it in elementary school, but nowhere else at any other time...


----------

